# front-end package manager...



## d_mon (Mar 19, 2012)

*T*here are any front-end package management for freebsd FreeBSD like porthole or kuroo[gentoo]?


----------



## kpa (Mar 19, 2012)

Please use the search, this question has been beaten to death multiple times already.


----------

